# First ice.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Where and when would you look for the first fishable, safe ice. I know it will be north of ohio. Michigan , wisconsin ? And how much earlier would you be able to safely fish. I'm thinking of looking into a trip.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

In depth outdoors launched their season this past week. They were in wisconsin I believe, looks like they were on maybe 4" or so. Could be more because they had a quad out on the ice and I would not take a quad on 4" haha.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

North of Lansing is my guess


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Doesn't look good this year.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, I havta agree with Fishingfool101... 

I*t looks like NE Ohio wont have ice till after the new year.*


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, I havfa agree with Fishingfool 101..

*It looks like Ohio won't have ice till after the New Years.*


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like a road trip coming up.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I hate warm weather in December. I know technically the solstice isn't until the 21st but dang it once it's December I'm ready to ice fish


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Guess I'm fortunate b/c I'm still recovering from Rotator Cuff Surgery from Nov 12th... and I'm not truly physically ready to hit the ice eventhough I'd probably push the envelope in venturing out.

Evenso, I'm going *"Stir Crazy"*


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I may have made a mistake. I just bought a new snow blower. Arrived today. With my luck I will never have to start it. Kind of like washing the car makes it rain.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

OHsportsman said:


> In depth outdoors launched their season this past week. They were in wisconsin I believe, looks like they were on maybe 4" or so. Could be more because they had a quad out on the ice and I would not take a quad on 4" haha.


Must have been a show from last year if it was Wisconsin. Northern Minnesota doesn't even have ice yet and we are supposed to head there early January and I'm getting a bit worried about even that happening. The next ten days up there are all above freezing days and barely freezing at night. Not good for building any ice.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I've heard some thin ice in northern wisconsin. Trying to get ahold of a couple fellas up there. They will have fishable ice before us and with some luck i'll make a trip up there. Scraping ice off my windshield is driving me nuts!! Makes the fever worse. I could chip the bird bath and drop a line. LMAO


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> Guess I'm fortunate b/c I'm still recovering from Rotator Cuff Surgery from Nov 12th... and I'm not truly physically ready to hit the ice eventhough I'd probably push the envelope in venturing out.
> 
> Evenso, I'm going *"Stir Crazy"*


Glad your through the surgery and recovering... Wish you the very best in it...


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Yea Icebucketjohn, i feel for you. Missed the last part of last year with a accident and surgery to my hand. Had to have small plates and screws put in. All fine now but already seeing problems with the cold, but that's what gloves are for. You'll be fine till you get that big one that wears you out. LOL


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

They're fishing red lake in nothern Minnesota. Had buddies out the past few day and are killing the eyes. But for the most part most lakes are ice free or just starting to produce. They were walking out. Last year my same buddies took the same early ice trip o red and were driving trucks on the lake nov 14th on 15". What a difference a year makes


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

PapawSmith said:


> Must have been a show from last year if it was Wisconsin. Northern Minnesota doesn't even have ice yet and we are supposed to head there early January and I'm getting a bit worried about even that happening. The next ten days up there are all above freezing days and barely freezing at night. Not good for building any ice.


My bad just looked back at it and it is from a few years back. They had just uploaded it on December 1st 2015 I got excited and watched it without even reading when it was from.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Stampede said:


> I've heard some thin ice in northern wisconsin. Trying to get ahold of a couple fellas up there. They will have fishable ice before us and with some luck i'll make a trip up there. Scraping ice off my windshield is driving me nuts!! Makes the fever worse. I could chip the bird bath and drop a line. LMAO


Thinking about heading to the local ice rink!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

OHsportsman said:


> My bad just looked back at it and it is from a few years back. They had just uploaded it on December 1st 2015 I got excited and watched it without even reading when it was from.


They did just post one from Idaho though


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I got a friend in Montana that been out.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

In depth posted another one guys


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just seen a video on Facebook this morning of brosdahl fishing slob gills out in North Dakota.

And they were still fishing red lake until yesterday when 48 people had to be rescued because the ice sheet separated kind of like Lake Erie sometimes


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Nimisilla first of feb.i predicted the ice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Time for a road trip to North Dakota


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

In depth outdoors released a video today. Lake Irvine north of Devils lake.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

starting to look a little more promising at the end of the 10 day


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a start


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Forgot to mention, was at mosquito last Sunday, after that Friday and Saturday of cold, the bay's were iced over and out in the middle, the lake temp was 37° at the surface!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Getting better and better every day guys!!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I hope so, I have a lot of new things to try out.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's back to Normal temps. That is all we need to have safe ice. It needs to stay that temp for a couple weeks but if it does we will have 4" of ice somewhere.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

There on Indian lake yesterday and today!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Can't be more than 2-3" that is probably taking unnecessary risks.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I tentatively have plans to head to petenwell in wi the 14th through that weekend. Looking forward to the trip out of state. Never fished in wisconsin. Got a couple vacation days burning a hole in my pocket and a bad itch to scratch.


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

2 to 3 inches at Veterans Park tonight. I'm so antsy I'm going to be drilling a hole off the side of the dock tomorrow in search of some trout. Might even set up some tipups! Next weekend looks promising for some decent ice on the smaller lakes and ponds. Can't wait!


----------

